# Youtube Recommendations Are Odd At Times



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you ever noticed the block of videos that appear at the end of watching a youtube vid.. they are usually listed on the side of the video page as well..

I haven't started looking at them until I got into this hobby and started watching slingshot related videos. There are some funny recommendations, but one struck me particularly funny.

It was listed after my most recent "muscle memory" vid was posted. Here this is one of the vids that appeard at the end of my vid (on my computer at least )






So next time you watch a vid on SSF wait until it finishes and look for the out of place video recommendations and share the amusement here...please reference the video you were watching that lead you to the recommendation

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man if I had 1c for every pixel in that video, I'd have 75c.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol wow. That was pretty funny. And retarded.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well there's 60 seconds of my life I'll never get back! lol


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

That was awesome.
I love bushcraft videos.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bare feet ? unusual choice of words ? beige cargo shorts ? capjoe ?


----------

